# itunes wiederherstellen nach vista neuinstallation



## DyKy (18. August 2009)

hallo liebe forengemeinde
ich habe heute mein windows vista neu aufgesetzt und davor habe ich volltrottel vergessen mein itunes zu sichern.
allerdings habe ich glücklicherweise auch die festplatte nicht formatiert und so habe ich noch alles was ich vorher auf dem pc hatte ich einem orderner namens windows.old auch itunes 
jetzt zu meiner frage: kann ich itunes IRGENDWIE wiederherstellen z.b. aus windows.old oder vom iPod weil wenn ich im windows.old ordner auf itunes klicke sagt er das quicktime benötigt wird und dass ich itunes neu installieren soll...

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

mfg dyky


----------



## kelevra (18. August 2009)

um eine Neuinstallation von itunes wirst du wohl nicht herum kommen. Bei der Installation werden nämlich nicht nur Datein auf die Festplatte geschrieben, sondern auch Registryeinträge angelegt die dir jetzt auf dem frischen System nunmal fehlen.

Soweit ich weiss, gibt es bei iTunes nur die Möglichkeit die iTune-Bibliothek zu sichern und wiederherzustellen, wobei dabei auch nur die Musikordner irgendwo anders hinkopiert werden.


----------



## DyKy (18. August 2009)

ja itunes neuinstallieren ist ja nicht schlimm und wenn ich das 10x mache wär mir das auch egal.
aber mir gehts um die musik da hab ich nämlich fast alles bei itunes gekauft und das waren so ca 200-250 songs also 200€-250€ und wenn das alles weg wär fürd mich das nicht freuen 
weissst du denn zufällig wohin die musikordner verschoben wedern ?


EDIT: problem gelöst hab die ordner gefunden: C:/windows.old/Benutzer/*DyKy*/Musik/iTunes/Itunes Musik
danke kelevra für deinen tipp


----------



## jetztaber (19. August 2009)

Im schlimmsten Fall könnte man die auf einem iPod gespeicherten Songs über ein Winamp Plugin wieder auf die Festplatte kopieren...


----------

